# Scriptures relating to the RPW



## Covenant Joel (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm currently really trying to study the RPW thoroughly. Having grown up in Reformed churches, I've been familiar with the issue my whole life, but I have never taken the time to study this issue as I have others.

I'm trying to compile a list of Scriptures relating to the RPW. I began with the Confessions list of Scriptures, and have culled some other sources looking for Scriptures to begin studying. I'd appreciate any additional ones that I have missed.

The 2nd Commandment
Genesis 4:5
Leviticus 10:1-2
Deuteronomy 12:32
--- 15:1-20
1 Samuel 13:13
Jeremiah 7:31
Matthew 9:9-10
--- 15:1-9
Acts 17:25
Colossians 2:23

Note: I'm not looking for explanations of the RPW or book recommendations or debate, etc. I've read some already, will be reading some material by Jeremiah Burroughs soon along with some other things. I'm really just wanting to delve into the Scriptures on this issue. Thanks.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Joel:

Probably the most important one in the New Testament is: John 4:19-24.

God bless you,

Rob


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 25, 2010)

See here: The Regulative Principle in Worship: A brief article.

AMR


----------



## Covenant Joel (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for both of your replies. That adds some helpful material for me to study.


----------



## au5t1n (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you for providing that list of passages you've collected so far.



CalvinandHodges said:


> Hi Joel:
> 
> Probably the most important one in the New Testament is: John 4:19-24.
> 
> ...


 
Ironically, this verse is also used against the RPW.


----------



## MW (Mar 26, 2010)

Covenant Joel said:


> I'd appreciate any additional ones that I have missed.



The subject is often considered within a theological framework. E.g., the sufficiency of Scripture, the transcendence of God, the Mediatorial work of Christ, the object of faith, the nature of worship, the institution of the church, the limits of church power, etc. Such doctrines, consistently understood from a reformed perspective, require the regulative principle of worship. Any examination of Scripture should bear in mind the regulative import of these doctrines.

Other Scriptures worth considering within this theological framework:

Matthew 6:9, 10, God's glory, will and kingdom are the aim of worship.
Matthew 28:18-20, Christ's commands direct and limit the church's commission.
Romans 14:23, the necessity of faith.
1 Corinthians 2:11-16, the necessity of divine revelation.
1 Corinthians 4:1-2, the stewardship of the ministry.
1 Corinthians 11, especially verses 2, 18, for the importance of ordinances and coming together in the church, and verse 23, for the elements of worship being commands of Christ.
1 Corinthians 14, especially verses 37 and 40, for the authority of apostolic commandment and the principle of doing all things decently and in order.
Galatians 5:1-6, for the connection between unappointed acts of worship and being led astray by false doctrine.
1 Timothy 3:15, how one behaves in the house of God matters.
2 Timothy 3:16-17, the sufficiency of Scripture to equip a man of God in all good works.
Hebrews 11:6, the necessity of faith to please God when coming to Him.
1 Peter 2:4-10, especially verse 5, where the service of the saints is to offer spiritual sacrifices.
2 Peter 1:18-21, the supremacy of the Word over personal experience.
1 John 4:1-3, the duty to test the spirits (including those who introduce new forms of worship) to see whether they be of God.
1 John 5:9, 10, the dependence of faith on divine testimony.
Jude 3, 4, contending for the faith against those who turn the grace of God into a license to do their own thing.


----------



## christianhope (Mar 27, 2010)

Nearly the entire books of Exodus and Leviticus... 

I've created my own list for the RPW, here's mine:

Scriptures providing the doctrine for the Scriptural Law of Worship:
Gen 4:3-5
Exodus 20 / Deut 5 (second commandment)
Ex 20:25
Lev 10
Deut 4:2, 12:32
Exodus 25:40
Numbers 16, 20
1 Sam 13
1 King 12:32,33, 
1 Chron 13:7-10, 15:11-13
2 Chron 26:16-21, 28:3-5, 30:17-20
Jeremiah 19:5
Matthew 15:9
John 4:20-24 (related to this verse see also John 17:17 / Psalm 138:2)
Acts 7:37-53
1 Cor 11:29,30
Col 2:23


----------



## Covenant Joel (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you both for those helpful lists. 

I am also studying the theological foundations for the RPW as they are just as important as these Scripture texts.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 28, 2010)

> Westminster Confession of Faith
> 
> Chapter XXI
> Of Religious Worship, and the Sabbath Day
> ...



The Scripture proofs to each statement and proposition of doctrine here are quite long, they will be helpful in understanding the summary of the doctrine of Scripture we sometimes refer to as the regulative principle of worship. Note how the sabbath is an integral part of it.

You can link to the Scripture proofs here:
http://www.reformed.org/documents/wcf_with_proofs/


----------

